# Dads 2010 Kansas buck- before & after



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

here is the buck my dad took on our 2010 Kansas public land bow hunt.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------

